# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Os aparece la foto en el "CANUTO"

## gta_coches

echando un vistazo al " CANUTO" e visto qe en la pagina 167 del truco "CARTA ATRAVES DEL PAÑUELO" os aparece la fotografia numero 13 a mi no me aparece y a vosotros :Confused:

----------


## gta_coches

tengo el canuto en libro y  le echado el vistazo y no sale la imagen

----------


## Voidmain

Es por superstición. Vicente Canuto no ha puesto ninguna fotografía número 13, al igual que hay hoteles sin piso 13.

Coñas aparte, ¿como que no te aparece? ¿No la encuentras, hay un espacio en blanco, o un boquete en la página tal vez?
No tengo el libro a mano ahora mismo pero vaya, tendré que echarle una ojeada cuando llegue a casa.

De todos modos, a falta de fotografía, imaginación al poder.

EDITADO: Soy otro de los afortunados con foto nº13

----------


## gta_coches

> Ya.
> Pues eso es un problema. Te recomiendo que vayas a donde lo compraste y lo cambies. Pero es que, entiende, es algo tan sumamente raro que mi sospecha es fuerte. Pero bueno, si no es así, y viendo tu presentación (me equivoqué con la de otro), cambia el libro.


no pasa nada, todos nos equivocamos muchas veces , mirarme bien la pag 167 y a ver la foto 13 de sea pag gracias

----------


## Ghod

Cierto, yo ya me habia dado cuenta. No sale esa foto.

----------


## Boeder

A ver si va a ser por supestición de verdad.

----------


## oscar.v.d

Yo tapoco tengo la trece.Si alguien la tiene que la cuelge en el foro en este post seria bastante util.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

A mi tampoco me aparece, hay un espacio en blanco donde deberia estar pero no hay nada

----------


## fernandez6

Pues a mi al contrario que el resto SI me sale la foto 13. Que hago cambio el libro?? Jajajaja

----------


## Boeder

> Pues a mi al contrario que el resto SI me sale la foto 13. Que hago cambio el libro?? Jajajaja


buuuuuu...

Rarito.

Paria.

----------


## gta_coches

yo creo qe a sido la ultima edicion qe fue en 2007 creo yo

----------


## shark

en mi canuto si sale .....

----------


## eidanyoson

Si que sale.

 Ahora, si miráis bien, en la página 38, tercer párrafo,  hay una falta de ortografía que si lo ve el irlandés se nos muere del susto...








 A ver cuantos picáis  :P  :P

----------


## JiT0

No en el mio tampoco sale, debe ser un fallo de imprenta en la 7 edición (2007) como han dicho por ahi arriba.-

----------


## EDU GAVARDA

A mi tampoco me sale. Alguien la puede colgar?

----------


## Némesis

A mi me sale una foto, pero es David Blaine jugando con una baraja. ¿Lo tengo mal?

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo si que tengo la famosa foto. :D 
Mi CF es de la sexta edición Noviembre 2006.
Pero tampoco no es nada del otro mundo, se sobreentiende muy bien con las otras 5

----------


## fernandez6

Si la verdad que la foto no es gran cosa, no creo que se lleve un premio en un concurso de fotografia y no influye mucho en la explicacion (con el texto se entiende)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

En el mio sale (Quinta edición, la del 2005)

----------


## gta_coches

yo solo lo decia por curiosidad compañeros.

Ya si qereis ponerla o no ponerla es igual a vuestro gusto

----------


## tsunami_

Buenas

Yo tengo dos Canutos, el original que es una edición de 2007 y uno de viaje tamaño A5 editado domésticamente con tapas negras del que desconozco la fecha de edición real.

En el de 2007 la foto no sale pero en el otro si.

Supongo que será un gazapo pero no se pierde mucho porque la foto no es gran cosa. 

[/img]

----------


## Iván Manso

En el mío, segunda edición, 1996, sí sale.

Tanto que se estudia por estos lares el Canuto y hasta ahora no se había caído en ello??  :shock:

----------


## fernandez6

a mi no me importaria hacerle una foto a la pagina del libro y colgarla aqui ahora no se si esta permitido...

----------


## Voidmain

Si es que en el fondo a la gente le gustan las encuestas...  :D

----------


## magicderius

En el mio sale una rubia muy sugerente.... ah no que este no es el canuto... si en el mio si sale ademas quien dice que detras del pañuelo que sale en la foto no hay un mensaje oculto... y por eso en algunas ediciones no sale....

----------


## Iván Manso

Creo saber que no está permitido reproducir fotos o texto integro ni parcial de libros sin el permiso de sus editores/autores, son cosas del copyright y esas cosas   :Wink:   Mejor hablar con quien os vendió el libro los que no tenéis tan codiciada foto

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## fernandez6

> Creo saber que no está permitido reproducir fotos o texto integro ni parcial de libros sin el permiso de sus editores/autores, son cosas del copyright y esas cosas    Mejor hablar con quien os vendió el libro los que no tenéis tan codiciada foto
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Iván Manso


Ves! Sabia yo que eso de colgar la foto no podia ser tan facil

----------


## Rubix

> Iniciado por fernandez6
> 
> Pues a mi al contrario que el resto SI me sale la foto 13. Que hago cambio el libro?? Jajajaja
> 
> 
> buuuuuu...
> 
> Rarito.
> 
> Paria.


Jo :( Yo tambien soy rarito... ME SALE LA FOTO!!! jejejeje

----------


## josep

En el mio (edición 2006) también sale.

Al comprobarlo me he dado cuenta que a cada capitulo la numeracón

empieza de cero. Por tanto hay varias fotos nª 13. Lo has comprobado ?

Un saludo mágico

----------


## Anakin_Solo

En el mio tampoco sale, y es la edición de 2007...es evidente que es un fallo de imprenta de la edición en cuestión.

----------


## Chema78

No iba a decir esto por no crear polémica pero como estoy calentito con el tema por culpa de otro post pues alla va:

Mi Canuto si tiene la foto y es PDF descargao directito del e -mule!
 :P  :P  :P  

Un saludo!

PD: Y no os enfadéis que no es para tanto!!!!!! que seguro que alguna que otra cosilla si que os habéis bajao!!   :Wink:

----------


## Ghod

> No iba a decir esto por no crear polémica pero como estoy calentito con el tema por culpa de otro post pues alla va:
> 
> Mi Canuto si tiene la foto y es PDF descargao directito del e -mule!
>  :P  :P  :P  
> 
> Un saludo!
> 
> PD: Y no os enfadéis que no es para tanto!!!!!! que seguro que alguna que otra cosilla si que os habéis bajao!!


No hace gracia.

----------


## Chema78

> No hace gracia.


Pues no te rías!

----------


## Tanthalas

Pues a mi también me sale la foto número 13  8-) . Será un error de imprenta de la última edición o algo así.

----------


## Pijama Master

A mi también me sale la foto... debe ser un problema con tu edición...

----------


## ign

> No iba a decir esto por no crear polémica pero como estoy calentito con el tema por culpa de otro post pues alla va:
> 
> Mi Canuto si tiene la foto y es PDF descargao directito del e -mule!
>  :P  :P  :P  
> 
> Un saludo!
> 
> PD: Y no os enfadéis que no es para tanto!!!!!! que seguro que alguna que otra cosilla si que os habéis bajao!!


A mí no me parece bien que se haga apología de la piratería mágica en el foro, pero bueno...  :roll:

----------


## magicderius

Hay que ver la gente como provoca... luego nos quejamos de que hay gente que se poner borde... pero bueno tiene que haber de todo en la viña del señor....

----------


## tsunami_

> Creo saber que no está permitido reproducir fotos o texto integro ni parcial de libros sin el permiso de sus editores/autores, son cosas del copyright y esas cosas    Mejor hablar con quien os vendió el libro los que no tenéis tan codiciada foto
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Iván Manso


En este caso no creo que tengan ninguna pega. en ocasiones algunos libros se venden con una hoja de erratas con alguna corrección a los gazapos que han cometido. 

Les sale mucho más barato que realizar una nueva tirada del libro en cuestión y sustituírselo a los compradores que lo tienen defectuoso.

Si nos pasamos entre nosotros la foto, les ahorramos el trabajo 

De todas formas llevo un rato buscando una dirección de correo electrónico para consultárselo a la editorial y no la encuentro.

¿Alguien la tiene?

----------


## Chema78

> Iniciado por Chema78
> 
> No iba a decir esto por no crear polémica pero como estoy calentito con el tema por culpa de otro post pues alla va:
> 
> Mi Canuto si tiene la foto y es PDF descargao directito del e -mule!
>  :P  :P  :P  
> 
> Un saludo!
> 
> ...



No es apología hombre, a mi me da igual si bajáis cosas de internet o no, yo soy usuario del e mule como imagino que lo sois la mayoría (si no todos), la verdad es que magia es lo que menos descargo, (bueno libros aunque no sean de magia no los descargo) pero cuando empece en la magia antes de gastarme pasta en algo que no sabía si iba a ser una "afición seria" o no, pues quería probar sin gastarme pasta y me baje el canuto Y A NADIE LE HA PASADO NADA!
De todas maneras mi mensaje viene, porque me parece que os pasáis un poco con el tema del e mule que si lo piensas no es tan grave! y además creo que aproximadamente el 80% de los usuarios de este foro usa e mule, igual que la gran mayoría de usuarios de internet en general.

Además las moralinas siempre me han sentado mal!
Un saludo!

PD: Tambien me grababa cassetes (cuando se llevavan) que h i j o p u t a soy!   :Lol:

----------


## Chema78

> Hay que ver la gente como provoca... luego nos quejamos de que hay gente que se poner borde... pero bueno tiene que haber de todo en la viña del señor....


Pues para tu soponcio, amigo, usuarios de Peer to peer hay a millones!!!

¿tu entre ellos?
Venga dime que nunca te has bajao nada!!   :Wink:

----------


## pujoman

> pues quería probar sin gastarme pasta y me baje el canuto Y A NADIE LE HA PASADO NADA!


seguro? 
sabes lo que es el copyright? la copia Privada? estas seguro que a nadie le ha pasado nada? hay gente que vive de la venta de este libro...y obtenerlo de forma ilegal no esta bien y menos lo que estas diciendo. Das a entender que descargartelo esta bien...porque no pasa nada.

amigo esto es digno de que los moderadores lo hablemos.

un saludo

----------


## Iván Manso

Eso es lo mismo que si tu trabajo en tu empresa viene uno que lo hace gratis y prescinden de ti... ¿no ha pasado nada? Para el que viene gratis no pero para ti que te han quitado el dinero que tanto te cuesta ganar... El señor Canuto, la editorial de dicho libro, los traductores (si los hubiera), los dibujantes, los fotógrafos (en este caso hay muchas fotos), ... o sea, que sí que pasa, y a un montón de gente. Luego nos quejamos de que están caros... no nos quejemos tanto entonces...

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## magicderius

Este hilo empieza ya a oler...

----------


## Chema78

> seguro? 
> sabes lo que es el copyright? la copia Privada? estas seguro que a nadie le ha pasado nada? hay gente que vive de la venta de este libro...y obtenerlo de forma ilegal no esta bien y menos lo que estas diciendo. Das a entender que descargartelo esta bien...porque no pasa nada.
> 
> amigo esto es digno de que los moderadores lo hablemos.
> 
> un saludo


Yo no doy a entender nada, solo digo publicamente una cosa que, practicamente todos, hemos hecho.
Si los moderadores lo queréis hablar pues perfecto

Pujoman tu no has descargado nada? ¿no tienes instalado e mule?

Lo siento amigo pero voy a seguir usando peer to peer.
Si hablamos de difundir los secretos de la magia esa es una cuestion si hablamos de usar redes peer to peer es otra diferente.
Lo que no entiendo es que gente que está acostumbrada al mundo de internet se escandalice por esto!

----------


## Chema78

> Eso es lo mismo que si tu trabajo en tu empresa viene uno que lo hace gratis y prescinden de ti... ¿no ha pasado nada? Para el que viene gratis no pero para ti que te han quitado el dinero que tanto te cuesta ganar... El señor Canuto, la editorial de dicho libro, los traductores (si los hubiera), los dibujantes, los fotógrafos (en este caso hay muchas fotos), ... o sea, que sí que pasa, y a un montón de gente. Luego nos quejamos de que están caros... no nos quejemos tanto entonces...
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Iván Manso


Hombre el ejemplo que usas es un poco raro.
Mi trabajo nadie lo va a hacer gratis! 
Pero el echo de que una empresa prescinda de trabajadores (sin una razón justificable) pasa todos los días y no te veo ni a ti, ni a la SGAE, ni al gobierno tan preocupado por el tema como si lo están por los derechos de autor.
Mi intención no es decir que bajar cosas de internet este bien, yo no hago ese tipo de valoraciones de esto esta bien y esto otro esta mal, lo único que creo es que en este foro veo demasiado "puritanismo" con este tema, ESQUE NO USÁIS EL E MULE!!!! :Confused: ?
Igual soy yo porque en mi entorno todo el mundo una e mule o similares y me creo que esta mas estendido de lo que lo esta realmene pero, y pregunto en serio, ¿de verdad no usáis e mule porque creéis que estáis robando o algo así?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Nueva Tecnología, nuevo formato  :117: 
Oye, si quieres el canuto, lo he encontrado aquí.
http://www.eltopdelasdescargas.com/

A ver, fuera bromas, y un poco serios. El coste del canuto es por lo que es (creacion, edicon encuadernacion fabricacion, distribucion etc). La creación de las redes peer2peer han generado una percepción de que el valor de los productos pasan a ser 0.

Pero si eres editor o escritor y te pusieras las pilas en tecnología, podrías vender el libro en formato pdf por...¿¿¿1€ :Confused:  vamos, seguro que mucha gente lo compra, porque a fin de cuentas es original, con un certificado que te va a dar la web, con algun extra, con informacion etc etc, por sólo 1€... seguro que logras que muchos peer2peerse pasen a tu sistema.

Busquemos consenso, ni peer2peer ni "original". hay que lograr que exista el formato pdf, y que se pague por él. 

Yaaaaa, me vais a criticar pero ya os adelanto que es lo que yo estoy haciendo. Además, el cliente tendrá la opción de comprar la "edición bonito", encuadernada, papel etc. 60€ que vas a pagar gustosamente.

Total, que, ¿Por que no debatimos acerca de crear una "editorial mágica online"? En serio. Podríamos colaborar y crear "notas mágicas", colgarlas en un portal y solicitar un precio por ellas. (20cts notas, 1€ libro)

Los medios existen. El mercado lo demanda. Sólo tu puedes hacerlo!

----------


## shark

Yo si me he descargado libros del emule, les he hechado un vistazo y si me convencen me los he comprado y pagado religiosamente y si no me han convencido los he borrado.

Tb he hecho lo mismo con algun dvd, no me cuesta reconocerlo.

Tb soy plenamente consciente de que si no compro libros originales y dvd´s originales hago daño a sus creadores, y resulta que es que me importa la magia y por extension sus creativos. Asi que a gastarse las pelas.


Otro tema es poner la foto esa aqui, me parece una tonteria el no ponerla, no hay animo de lucro, no se hace "daño" a nadie. Me parece cogersela con palillo el poner problemas a esto.

----------


## ignoto

Me confieso.
Nunca me he descargado nada, no tengo instalado ningún programa de esos (burrita, torren*** y demás) y...
...no me fotocopio libros que estén en venta (con los descatalogados no tengo prejuicios).
...no me copio DVD (mismo de los mismo, los descatalogados catapúm).
...utilizo instalaciones originales en los sistemas operativos (el linux es barato   :Smile1:   ).

Y todo eso porque...
...me gusta cobrar por mi trabajo (parte de mis ingresos proceden de mi teclado).
...me gusta leer y para eso necesito libros. Sin editoriales no hay libros.
...padezco el defecto de no disfrutar de una película si ya la he visto y para ver películas nuevas hace falta que las filmen. Para que las filmen tienen que serles rentables.


Pero vamos, que según algunos soy un maniático (o poco menos) porque me molesta que me machaquen mis aficiones para tener ellos gratis las suyas.

----------


## gta_coches

me parece qe el tema a ido a mas , este post trataba de la foto del canuto y punto no de quien se fotocopia los libros dvds etc ¿tengo razon o no?

----------


## Chema78

> Pero vamos, que según algunos soy un maniático (o poco menos) porque me molesta que me machaquen mis aficiones para tener ellos gratis las suyas.


Ojo que yo no hago juicios de valor!! Yo no tengo opinión acerca de alguien que no descarga cosas de internet!
Por lo general esas valoraciones las recibimos todos los dias los que usamos los programas de descarga, vease (ladrones, piratas, inmorales, etc...)

PD: En cuanto a lo de poner la foto, hombre un poco de sentido común que no pasa nada por poner la foto!!

Saludos!

----------


## Iván Manso

Chema78 puede que tengas algo de razón en lo del "puritanismo", pero es que cuando conoces a la parte que está siendo perjudicada te duele más todo este tema. Cada uno es libre de bajarse lo que quiera, si está ahí por algo será, no sé, pero el placer de tener el libro en tus manos y verlo cuando quieras sin tener que encender nada, la luz en todo caso, es algo que valoro mucho. Pero cada uno... libre, free como dicen los que saben alemán.

Y gta_coches, tienes razón, se empezó con un tema y se ha desviado tanto que ya no se sabe ni de que trata el hilo. Lo de la foto a fin de cuentas ninguna importancia, se habla con la editorial y seguro que te manda la página con dicha foto. Yo lo hice, con el libro de 52 amantes, a través del espejo, sí, tiene una errata, quien lo haya leído o estudiado se habrá dado cuenta, y también sobre unas fotos... (esto lo descubrí porque tengo también la edición antigua de la editorial Frakson y cuando no me cuadró lo que vi en el moderno me fui a los otros) pero bueno, eso lo sabe quien se lo haya leído-estudiado   :Wink:   yo se lo dije a la editorial y encantada me mando la página de la errata pero corregida, así de sencillo.

Un saludo

Iván Manso (Venga, a seguir con vuestras magias)

----------


## Némesis

Pero al final en qué quedábamos, ¿que la gente lee más ahora, o menos?

----------


## Iván Manso

La gente ahora lee más, pero foros

----------


## Chema78

> Chema78 puede que tengas algo de razón en lo del "puritanismo", pero es que cuando conoces a la parte que está siendo perjudicada te duele más todo este tema. Cada uno es libre de bajarse lo que quiera, si está ahí por algo será, no sé, pero el placer de tener el libro en tus manos y verlo cuando quieras sin tener que encender nada, la luz en todo caso, es algo que valoro mucho. Pero cada uno... libre, free como dicen los que saben alemán.


Me podéis llamar Chema a secas! lo de 78 es porque ya había alguien registrado como Chema!!!   :Wink:  

Hombre, en cuanto a lo de leer coincidimos!
Desde luego leer libros en pdf es una mierda (te lo digo por esperiencia   :Lol:  ), yo el canuto lo tengo impreso y encuadernado en plan casero, pero desde luego siempre prefiero el original, con discos y pelis tambien me pasa prefiero el original con su caratula sus fotos y extras pero...... a donde no llega!
De hecho, ahora que lo pienso, tengo mas discos, pelis y libros originales que la mayoría de gente que conozco.
Pero una cosa no quita la otra.


Un saludo y a seguir con las magias que en estos debates es jodido llegar a una conclusión! Siempre y cuando no haya unas birras de pormedio
PD: Por mi parte podemos dejar el tema aqui.

----------


## Nanito

a mi si me sale la foto!!

----------


## Chema78

> a mi si me sale la foto!!


Eso ya es lo de menos!!!
¿Te lo has bajado o comprado?
 :Lol:  


 :Oops:   Perdón es broma!

----------


## Danet

Chema... Chema... que ya se estaba enfriando el tema, jajajaja.

La verdad que a mi tambien me sale la foto (...en JPG lo siento no lo he podido evitar :P)

Lo que dicen por ahi.. habrá sido una tirada que se le haya olvidado o cualquier cosa...

----------


## gta_coches

E llamado a tienda magia y me an dicho qe en sus libros tampoco aparece es un error de imprenta , se pondran en contacto con la imprenta para comunicarlo 


Bueno , espero que os sea de utilidad esta noticia y gracias

----------


## Moss

Por el amor de dios......... que alguien le ponga la foto al chaval, que sigue sin ella; yo lo he intentado, os lo juro, pero no soy capaz.

----------


## gta_coches

> Por el amor de dios......... que alguien le ponga la foto al chaval, que sigue sin ella; yo lo he intentado, os lo juro, pero no soy capaz.


No hace falta la foto moss

----------


## Termineitor

He tenido que buscar una copia pirata para daros la foto :( Pero bueno espero que no me jusgueis mal, el libro lo tengo de camino (comprado) pero queria aportar algo  :Oops:

----------


## Moss

Ese Termineitorrrrrr....
 Si ,ya sé que la foto no hacía falta, hombre....pero yo lo tengo, yo no lo tengo...
 Arriba el Canuto; y si puede ser que rule. 8)

----------


## Dantestorm

-Mensaje indeferente-

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> No es por fastidiar, pero... ¿no se ve demasiado en esa foto? A mi opinion, claro.


No se ve nada, una mano, una baraja y un pañuelo y encima completamente descontextualizada... es que a veces lo del secretismo se nos sale por los poros.

----------


## Némesis

Como la duda planteada ya ha quedado resuelta, sugiero cerrar el hilo.

----------


## Desmond

A mi tmb me pasa lo mismo... si alguien escaneara solo esa foto....     :Oops: 


edit: ok, esta arriba, sorry

----------

